# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  أشرس 10 نساء على مرّ التاريخ!!

## حبيبتي والمطر

[CENTER]أشرس 10 نساء على مرّ التاريخ!!

تشتهر النساء عمومًا بالأدب الجمّ والجمال والاتزان، ولا شك في أنك تنتظر من كل امرأة تلتقي بها سلوكًا راقيًا لطيفًا يعيد إلى ذهنك أجواء الروايات الشكسبيرية والقصص الرومانسية التي تسمعها من حين لأخر. 

إلا أنك ستقع في هذا الموضوع على عشرٍة من أشرس نساء العالم وأكثرهن نزوعًا للشر، إذ كنّ يتلذذن بالتعذيب الوحشي والقتل،لسبب أو لآخر! 
...
1- ميرا هندلي:




ولدت ميرا سنة 1942 وتوفيت سنة 2002، ولقد شاركت إيان برادي في ارتكاب جرائم القتل الشهيرة التي شهدتها مانشستر، إذ اعتدت بوحشية على ثلاثة أطفال وشابين مراهقين وقتلتهم!

2-إيزابيل قشتالة:



ولدت سنة 1451 وتوفيت سنة 1504، واشتهرت بكونها الراعية الأولى لكريستوفر كولمبوس. ولقد جعلت من توحيد إسبانيا أمرًا ممكنا، كما أجبرت الكثيرين من مسلمي البلاد ويهودها على اعتناق المسيحية

3- بيفرلي أليت:



ولدت سنة 1968، وكانت تعمل ممرضة في قسم الأطفال بأحد المستشفيات. ولقد قامت بذبح أربعة أطفال وتسبب في إصابات خطيرة لخمسة آخرين. وهي سفاحة معروفة في بريطانيا حتى إنها قد لقبت بملكة الموت.

4-الملكة ماري الأولى:



ولدت سنة 1516 وتوفيت سنة 1558، وإليها يعزى السبب الرئيس في تحول إنجلترا إلى المذهب الكاثوليكي بعد صراع دموي عنيف "بالرغم من أن هذا التحول لم يدم طويلا!" ولقد لقبت بماري الدموية.

5-بيل قنييس:



ولدت سنة 1959 وتوفيت سنة 1981، ولقد كانت أكثر سفاحي أميركا سفكًا للدماء، إذ قتلت زوجيها وجميع أبنائها تقريبا وعشيقيها، وكل هذا بدافع الطمع لا غير، حيث كانت تلهث وراء العقارات.

6- ميري أن كوتون:



ولدت سنة 1832 وتوفيت سنة 1873، ولقد كانت أشبه بوحش قاتل، حيث استخدمت السم في قتل أزواجها الثلاثة وأطفالها وأمها وصديقها وعشيقها!

7-إلس كوتش:



ولدت سنة 1906 وتوفيت سنة 1976. كانت كوتش تعشق جمع الأوشام من أجساد ضحاياها، واقتنت مجموعة كبيرة منها. 
قد تم ترقيتها الى منصب رئيس المشرفين وقامت بعد ذلك بشنق نفسها فى سجن النساء فى سبتمبر 1967



8-العبثي إيرما جريس:



عاشت حياة قصيرة جدًا، حيث ولدت في سنة 1923 وتوفيت سنة 1945. كانت إيرما عضوة في النظام النازي، وكانت تتفنن في ابتداع أقسى طرائق التعذيب وأشدها إيلاما. واعتادت ارتداء الأحذية الثقيلة طويلة العنق، وكثيرًا ما كانت تحمل مسدسًا لتسهيل مهامها المختلفة.

9-كاترين نايت:



ولدت سنة 1956 ولم تزل تقضي عقوبة السجن المؤبد،اول امرأة استرالية تزج فى السجن وتحصل على حكم مدى الحياة بدون عفو مبكر
لديها الكثير من العنف فى علاقاتها مابين تحطيم فكى احد ازواجها السابقين وذبح جراء زوج اخر امام اعينه.
وقد قامت بطعن اخر حبيب لها John Charles Thomas حتى الموت بسكين الجزار 37 طعنة من الامام ومن الخلف ثم قامت بسلخه وطبخ راسه فى حلة الخضروات مع ترك رساله بذلك لاولاده
ومن حسن الحظ ان تم اكتشاف الجريمة من قبل الشرطة قبل وصولهم إلى ديارهم.

[COLOR="#808080"]

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

10-الزابيث باثروي:


ولدت سنة 1560 وتوفيت سنة 1614.
تعتبر الكونتيسة Elizabeth Bathory اشهر السفاحات فى تاريخ هنغارية بسلوفينيا.
فقد ظلت الكثير من الشائعات على مدار السنين تدور حول اختفاء فتيات من الفلاحات بعد ان تم عرض عمل لهم باجر جيد فى القلعه، ولم يتم رؤيتهم مرة اخرى.
ووصلت هذه الشائعات الى الملك Mathias الثانى فارسل بعض الرجال الى قلعه Csejthe الضخمة.
وقد عثروا على فتاة متوفية واخرى مصابة اصابة بليغه واخريات مجروحات فى سراديب بالقلعه
وحين سؤالهم وصفوا ما تعرضوا له من ضرب وتعذيب وكى بالنار وتجويع للضحايا .. المئات من الفتيات على مدار خمسة وعشرين عاما.
وبسبب وضع الكونتيسة الاجتماعى لم يتم تقديمها للمحاكمة فظلت تحت الإقامة الجبرية في غرفة واحدة حتى وفاتها.

----------


## (dodo)

يما هاي بتخوف من شكله هههههههه
يسلمووو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## محمد العزام

ياستار استر 

هدول مش نساء

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اشكر لكم مروركم الطيب

محمد هدول نساء من نوع اخر بس انقرضو حديثا" اظن  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*مين بدو يجيب مرأة لبيتو بعد هالموضوع يا شباب...
اللي تزوجو يمكن ييجي خبرهم بس اللي لسا بتوقع الأفضل يسنفروا بحياتهم!...
*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

عجبا , كيف تخرج حواء من أنوثتها العذبة ؟!

----------

